# Mouse over image to zoom Details about 80'S TMNT TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLE COLLE



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

*80's tmnt teenage mutant ninja turtle colle*

:wave:Hi, I have found a huge lot of original ninja turtles from the late 80's early 90's . they are back very strong and specially with the new movie coming soon 

if you want few figures i can work a deal as i have some doubles 

cheers
raed

http://www.ebay.com/itm/80S-TMNT-TE...8584?pt=US_Action_Figures&hash=item3ce1f0e4d8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/80S-TMNT-TEENAGE-MUTANT-NINJA-TURTLE-COLLECTION-OF-16-UNPUNCHED-CARDS-/261488698584?pt=US_Action_Figures&hash=item3ce1f0e4d8


----------

